# Nitecore HC50 Review



## SuperTrouperLee (Nov 25, 2013)

Nitecore used to be a company specialized in flashlights R&D, however, Nitecore release its HC50, which is an outstanding headlamp to occupy a market share of the challenging headlamp market, and expand.





The NItecore HC50 is extremely well-designed, Aluminum unibody construction is highly rugged and provides excellent cooling performance, to make it a distinctive item in the headlamp market, speak for Nitecore headlamp and lead the style of its on-coming headlamps. About ten years, the Nitecore brand has come to be universally recognized as a guarantee of excellence, reliability, and high quality, so does the Nitecore HC50.

The pic of the HC50 I received




The dimension of the HC50




In this review, I have tested the full-size Nitecore HC50 on a 18650 battery (of course it can be powered by two CR123A battery). Comparing with the common AA, AAA battery packs, one 18650 battery makes HC50 much lighter and capable of longer runtime as well as more environmental friendly.
With the battery/batteries in the battery house, and screw the tail cap, the indicate green light installed in the switch blinks four times in a certain frequency and stop a while, and then two more times (this happened when the battery is fully charged, from the user manual I know it indicates the battery voltage accurate to ±0.1V).
The HC50 utilizes a 2-stage switch similar to a camera shutter button. The light’s numerous functions are selected according to the depth the switch is pressed. Fully press and release within a second to turn on HC50 on the mid brightness level (this is the default brightness level every time the battery is reloaded). Press the switch half way down repeatedly to cycle through the ultra-low, low, mid, high and turbo.






On any brightness level, fully press the switch and release within a second to turn it off, and the brightness level is memorized and it will be displayed next time the light is on unless the battery is reloaded. 

With the light is on, fully press the switch twice in quick succession any brightness level, you will get into the police warning mode. Half press the switch repeatedly to cycle through location beacon, SOS and police warning mode. Fully press to get out of the special function mode and turn off in the meantime.

Press the switch all the way down and hold for more than one second to enter into red light illumination mode (the output is bright enough for you to notice the thing close around you), press the switch half way repeatedly to cycle through red light signal mode and standard red light mode. Fully press the switch to shut the light off.

After using this light for quite a long time, it became a little hot, but still comfortable for me to hold in my hand. Then I turned it down for a while, and turn it on, the green light in the switch blinks only three times in one certain frequency, it means the voltage of the battery then was 3V. As time pass, I can’t see the green light but the red light under the same operation, and then the red indicator blinks rapidly to tell me to change the battery.

The Nitecore can be adjusted vertically 180º, which allows the user to aim the light however he wants without dead zone, makes your neck free all the time, as well as turning the lens of the headlamp into its holder to protect the lens from scratching in storage. 




One interesting note is that the HC50 can be mounted upside-down equally well for a left-handed user. 




The comfortable chafe-free and breathable nylon headband and the weight distributing design makes the headlamp sit comfortably balanced on your head.

The Nitecore HC50 will try its very best to not leave you in the dark. When the power runs low, it will limit the brightness level until the batteries can no longer sustain any output level. However, if the batteries are very low, the HC50 may not be able to light again after being turned off. In that situation, it is best to actually just leave the HC50 aside rather than turning it on and off to preserve battery life.

Overall, the Nitecore HC50 is real a winner since it is a environmental friendly, considerate, and scientific, but sold at a quite reasonable price. HC50 is highly recommended without reservation if you need a headlamp, especially if you enjoy owning the best of the best.
More information please visit www.nitecore.com.


----------



## Matjazz (Nov 25, 2013)

Too bad I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 25, 2013)

more advertisement that review


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> more advertisement than review



Yes. We don't need "reviews" like this. This is cheerleading, pure and simple. Obviously just fluff to make a light look good, for someone who doesn't know any better. Every single light has pros, and cons. To omit talking about ANY potential issues, and to use very vague terms like "after quite a long time, it became a little hot" is to render the "review", such as it is, totally useless.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 25, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> ...to use very vague terms like "after quite a long time, it became a little hot" is to render the "review", such as it is, totally useless.



As I recall, that line was first used in a positive review of the Hindenburg dirigible.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Fix the pics please 
Not a real review IMO, but still want to buy one


----------



## SuperTrouperLee (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry for the late pics. 
One thing, the HC50 has potential to be more functionalble because of the patented switch. However, nitecore don't make full use of it, I am not sure if it is on purpuse for HC50 is just the first headlamp.
One more thing, the low battery indicator seems of no use, when the headlamp is on your head. I suggest the low battery signal can be express throught the blink of the White LED, which throws directly in front of you. You can get the low battery signal in the time it comes out.
More information will be updated, please stay tuned.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 29, 2013)

Not the best review as stated but I'm beginning to really love Nitecore products. I recently purchased my first Nitecore, the SRT3. I love that light. Just ordered a TM26 and now I want one of these. I used to have PT headlamps and they never lasted over a year because they were plastic. It had 230 lumens which at the time seemed good. 

This light being metal, having over 500 lumens and can take 18650's makes it seem like a great headlamp to try. If the quality is as good as my SRT3, I don't think there should be much to worry about. 

I woule like to see more in depth reviews with the pros and cons of this headlamp. 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 29, 2013)

When you have the time, please add beamshots and runtime graphs on each setting. It would be nice to know how long this light would last on a 3400 mAh Panasonic 18650, not a 2600 mAh cell so we know the full potential of this light. Temperature measurements from long term heat on high would be nice. Also, please do a dunk test if you can. I know that reviewers tend to be hesitant to torture their new light but these are the things people want to know. We can't know how durable a light is until someone has the guts to dunk it in a toilet and beat the crap out of it.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ordered one yesterday  Should arrive Tuesday.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> When you have the time, please add beamshots and runtime graphs on each setting. It would be nice to know how long this light would last on a 3400 mAh Panasonic 18650, not a 2600 mAh cell so we know the full potential of this light. Temperature measurements from long term heat on high would be nice. Also, please do a dunk test if you can. I know that reviewers tend to be hesitant to torture their new light but these are the things people want to know. We can't know how durable a light is until someone has the guts to dunk it in a toilet and beat the crap out of it.


Check out my review here,for part of your questions.:thumbsup: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?375703-NITECORE-HC50-565-Lm-Headlamp-REVIEW
Will be interesting to compare my results to runtime results taken by SuperTrouperLee.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 26, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> more advertisement that review





thedoc007 said:


> Yes. We don't need "reviews" like this. This is cheerleading, pure and simple. Obviously just fluff to make a light look good, for someone who doesn't know any better. Every single light has pros, and cons. To omit talking about ANY potential issues, and to use very vague terms like "after quite a long time, it became a little hot" is to render the "review", such as it is, totally useless.





kj2 said:


> Fix the pics please
> Not a real review IMO, but still want to buy one





Aaron1100us said:


> Not the best review as stated but I'm beginning to really love Nitecore products. I recently purchased my first Nitecore, the SRT3. I love that light. Just ordered a TM26 and now I want one of these. I used to have PT headlamps and they never lasted over a year because they were plastic. It had 230 lumens which at the time seemed good.
> 
> This light being metal, having over 500 lumens and can take 18650's makes it seem like a great headlamp to try. If the quality is as good as my SRT3, I don't think there should be much to worry about.
> 
> ...



I found the comments in this thread really offensive. Someone has taken the time to post their thoughts and information about a new light and just get slated for the privilege. Not everyone can do reviews with all the graphs and beamshots some of the diehards seem to demand but a newer member has had a nice try and is not given an ounce of encouragement. Having read this thread I probably would never ever attempt a review for this site for fear of the rude and jaded comments anything but one of the professional well known reviewers of this site could achieve. Very poor form guys.

I thank the original poster for the review and helping me decide if this is a light to consider


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 26, 2013)

Palaeoboy said:


> I found the comments in this thread really offensive. Someone has taken the time to post their thoughts and information about a new light and just get slated for the privilege. Not everyone can do reviews with all the graphs and beamshots some of the diehards seem to demand but a newer member has had a nice try and is not given an ounce of encouragement. Having read this thread I probably would never ever attempt a review for this site for fear of the rude and jaded comments anything but one of the professional well known reviewers of this site could achieve. Very poor form guys.
> 
> I thank the original poster for the review and helping me decide if this is a light to consider



I'm glad you found it helpful...but it never should have been listed as a review, in my opinion. If I want to make people aware of a light, or to highlight certain features, or to recommend something, I have no problem with you doing that (in fact I encourage it!). But I don't call that a review...that is more an expression of your opinion. 

Furthermore, the tone of the review sounds like a copy of a press release from Nitecore. It makes me wonder if the original poster actually wrote all of it himself, or copied/paraphrased Nitecore's own marketing materials. If that doesn't bother you, that's cool, but I AM bothered by that.


----------



## mko1024 (Dec 26, 2013)

Palaeoboy said:


> I found the comments in this thread really offensive.



FWIW, the OP completely rewrote this review after most of the follow up posts were made. His first post was just a cut and paste of the Nitecore press release.


----------

